# Rate my FINGER



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

This is what happens when you have too much time to think. :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

So is this gonna be a body part of the week polling segment? 

I rated it a 10 cause it's about as good as it can get 

By the way where'd ya get your Avatar?

Scott :rock:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Can we see the other side of it too?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thumb looks a wee bit manish...... :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Body parts, inanimate objects, whatever I can think of. And I made the avatar! 

Sure, as requested, here's the other side.

Dude, you think I have a man thumb?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Smells Like Starkist...* :twisted:


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

KozmoKramer";p="58633 said:


> *Smells Like Starkist...* :twisted:


Manhands.  jk
Lmao! Good one koz...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Koz sez what everybody else was thinking!  Now what, OD...will somebody be asked to pull it? 8)


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Dunny what am I going to do with you :?: 

Nails are manicured so that is a plus. Goes well with the wood trim and floors at your place.

No scares on either side.

Like your shoulder/neck that is exposed.

It has my vote.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Acuteally in the second pic its looks nice. M ust have just been a bad angle. I :wub: dunnys hand. :wink:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah i like the 2nd pic, i can't wait to see what next weeks body part is


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dunny - Thank you for making me feel like it's ok to be bored and do absolutly nothing today. You think outside the box. Way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Clean those fingernails! :ermm: 



PS.....Pierce the bellybutton and put that up next! =D>


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

KozmoKramer";p="58633 said:


> *Smells Like Starkist...* :twisted:


Naw man, that's just your upper lip!

I don't need to get out more, I need more ideas of stupid things to post on Masscops! There's only so many polls of "who's a real cop" and discussing expired inspection stickers that I can take.

My finger ROCKS!!!! unk:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wolfman - That has to be the shiniest wedding band ever! It's like you just got married...If only my jewelers hadn't been murdered I could go get mine cleaned...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey man! Get your own finger thread! Stop trying to steal my limelight!!! :321:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

kttref";p="58728 said:


> If only my jewelers hadn't been murdered I could go get mine cleaned...


How depressing. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Is this where we get to see a new body part every week and rate it?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Dunno dunney..........I got jealous and decided to post my own phalanges. :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The thumb looks a wee bit manish... :mrgreen:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Is that a tuna on rye to the left of your hand STM?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh my GOD, it's a FINGER! I didn't realize it was that friggin' SEXY! :L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wolfman";p="58729 said:


> 18 years in October.


Congrats! I should send my husband your way, after just about a year his ring is FILTHY!



Southside";p="58733 said:


> kttref";p="58728 said:
> 
> 
> > If only my jewelers hadn't been murdered I could go get mine cleaned...
> ...


Yeah you're right...Sorry to be a downer. It's ok. They were good people and led great lives. Besides, the scumbag has been captured and facing a slew of charges!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> Is that a tuna on rye to the left of your hand STM?


 Nope.



> The thumb looks a wee bit manish...


I hope so!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

stm4710";p="58798 said:


> > Is that a tuna on rye to the left of your hand STM?
> 
> 
> Nope.


Strange... but I could have sworn I noticed a glob of mayonnaise on the man thumb!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> Oh my GOD, it's a FINGER! I didn't realize it was that friggin' SEXY!


 EVERYTHING on you is sexy dunny. :wink: Its the confidence and personailty that you radiate that gives you that special twinkle.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Again, I say SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTH!!! :lol: 

But do go on! :yes:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmmmm more compliments for you..... :-k 

You mass highway banner during mark bostons time here was the best! Because you are witty, sarcastic and truly a smart person you could think of that.
:-k

Your shoulder exhibits the graceful lines of a swan.


ahhhhh :-k


Give me some more time to think of some.
:wink:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ur a lady killer stm!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow... maybe I should post a picture of my other hand, too!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Tummy! :naughty:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey fellas...


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

This is just stupid


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That's the point!!!


----------

